# Kitten enquiries???



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im just wanting to compare notes with the other breeders on here that have kittens for sale at the moment.

I dont know if it's me being over cautious but I seem to be getting lots of enquiries for my kittens from people that are well out of my area, Surrey, Dorset etc. and particularly London where most of them seem to be from Eastern Europe.
Im just curious why anyone would choose to come all that way for a kitten, especially considering the added cost of fuel these days.

I vet my prospective buyers carefully so they are a little too far away for me to do that.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Its good your getting a lot of inquires about your kittens. With respect of the distance your be surprised as to how far people are willing to travel for a cat they want. travelled a bit for ours when we went and got him. We also travelled from southampton to warwickshire for our cocker spaniel. It is hard to vet though, but i figure that most people that are willing to go to a large distances will hopefully be good pet owners. You may find it easier when you meet people as you can normally get a feeling for how they would be as pet owners. People who normally love animals generally ask alot of questions. You can only do what you can to hope that you are ensuring that your kittens go to a good home. Good luck with finding good homes for your babies.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Angeli - I have had a few enquiries but not from Eastern Europeans. Had to send them on to other breeders as I have no kittens *at the moment*.

My feeling would be, check them out on the phone, _have more than one phone call with them if you need to _and trust your gut feelings. As Sullivan says, there are people who are so keen to have a nice kitten that they are prepared to travel long distances.

However, I am always hesitant about letting little ones travel for too long and if that is your feeling, I would not blame you for declining on those grounds. 

I like to deliver my kittens so have the opportunity to see where they are going to live and if ever I arrive at a place I am not happy with, I would just turn around and come back home with the kitten. Never had to do it yet. Because I am willing to deliver the kitten, it has to be within a distance I am happy to travel too. Perhaps you may like to put it that way to the enquirers? But perhaps you do not deliver kittens - not everyone does.

Trust your gut instincts - they are very often right.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

As Rraa said i wolud be a bit worried about the travel aspect if from eastern europe. Its a distance for a young kitten. If they are closer by its easier for you to check out your buyers for your kittens although its not always possible i know.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I have no idea what makes people search for kittens so far away. I've gotten a request from Spain! A request for a pet Devon Rex kitten... I live in Sweden.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

We travelled 4 hours to north wales for 2 moggies. So people don't mind travelling.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I would be worried about someone taking a kitten out of the country without my knowledge. I had another enquiry last week from a British woman living abroad that asked if I could fly one out to Lusaka?? but i wont ship my kittens abroad.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Dont blame you at all its alot for a kitten as its all so strange to them once leaving there mum without the added worry of the travel on top. Im sure there will be more than enough people crop up in your area for your kittens. At least it would put your mind a bit at ease.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*2 of my kittens went to Notting Hill, London to a lovely couple, but I had many a conversation with them and they came all the way up here 6 hrs to visit the girls too. The other 2 went locally. Since then though, enquiries for Norwegian kittens are virtually non-existent.*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

tHAT IS THE BREED THAT IM DYING TO GET BUT UNFORTUNATLY ITS THE WRONG TIME FOR ME AT THE MO. WHEN I GET MY OWN PROPERTY IM DYING TO GET ONE. HAVE BEEN WITHOUT MY POOR OLD KASPAR SINCE NOVEMBER AND WOULD LOVE NOW TO GET 
ANOTHER. BUT I HAVE TO BE PRACTICAL AND NOT WHILST IM IN RENTED ACCOMDATION. I WANT TO MAKE SURE IM SETTLED FIRST. SELK WHERE ARE YOU FOR FUTURE REF.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they sure leave a big hole don't they, when they're gone.
You sound very sensible to me, I never had my cats until I was well settled and had the time & space. We live nr Durham*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bit of a distance as we are in southampton. Mind you id rather travel and know what im getting is well cared for and treated as i would treat them.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, it is a bit of a journey, lol. But arrangements can be made, if you decide in the future*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *2 of my kittens went to Notting Hill, London to a lovely couple, but I had many a conversation with them and they came all the way up here 6 hrs to visit the girls too. The other 2 went locally. Since then though, enquiries for Norwegian kittens are virtually non-existent.*


That's surprised me Wendy, Norwegian Forest cats are supposed to be popular these days as Maine Coon's are??

Ive just replied to someone in Kensington who is willing to have a kitten from my next litter which is due any time after this weekend. It leaves me plenty of time to do a thorough check, supposedly she runs a business so it should be easy. She has provided quite a bit of information about herself in her email and will be phoning to have a chat shortly, she speaks very good English.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, it is a bit of a journey, lol. But arrangements can be made, if you decide in the future*


Many thanks. x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> That's surprised me Wendy, Norwegian Forest cats are supposed to be popular these days as Maine Coon's are??
> 
> Ive just replied to someone in Kensington who is willing to have a kitten from my next litter which is due any time after this weekend. It leaves me plenty of time to do a thorough check, supposedly she runs a business so it should be easy. She has provided quite a bit of information about herself in her email and will be phoning to have a chat shortly, she speaks very good English.


Maine coons are very popular and alot of maine coon breeders seem to be more up country to me.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*People seem to be more interested in the Coonies, as they like how big they are. Sadly many don't realise that they are like elephants, lol and can be quite destructive, not intentianlly, but because they thunder about and being so big knocking stuff off as they go, lol. Don't get me wrong, they are lovely cats, we used to have one until she died. But people really should look thouroughly into a breed, visiting breeders, shows ect before deciding for sure*


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

For the right kitten I would travel to a breeder  I am lucky my local breeder breeds fabulous kittens but if not then the other breeders I would go to are about 3 hours away


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

I travelled over 3 hours to pick up Shelby (6 hour round trip) he is a future stud though, for Cleo who is my pet only persian that was a 4 hour round trip, same as when I got usher my chocolate labrador he was a 5 hour round trip. I think it really depends sometimes on where the actual animal is available. Sometimes I've looked at my surrounding counties on the internet and found nothing - especially if I wanted a spercific colour etc.
On the flip side, I know I would not let any of my future kittens (when I eventually breed) go abroad, its just something I'm not sure I'm comfortable about right now - maybe in time to the right person that might change. 
At present I know with certain breeds it is hard to get them so if that's the breed you really wanted then travelling you must go


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi..

We travelled to Manchester for Lily and got Blondie locally. I would travel for the right cat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I say that Eastern Europeans can be as trustworthy as anyone else. We live in an all inclusive environment and should treat everyone the same.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Can I say that Eastern Europeans can be as trustworthy as anyone else. We live in an all inclusive environment and should treat everyone the same.


Agreed! I just dont want any of my kittens taken out of the country so I have to be a little more careful. It's bad enough if you lose touch with new owners here.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, I still miss mine after they've gone and wonder if they are ok. I've been lucky and out of last years & this years litters it's only 1 owner that has'nt kept in touch, they had 2 off us*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Wendy. It is a worry when that happens for no reason.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

I know the reason, his mother tried to cause some trouble sadly, by saying I was wrong to withhold the registration papers until the kittens were neutered. She said I forced him to sign a scrap of paper and held him ransom until he did!!! So now he refuses to keep contact.  I've never heard such rubbish in my life. Most breeders I know do the same. All my other kitten owners never had a problem


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> I know the reason, his mother tried to cause some trouble sadly, by saying I was wrong to withhold the registration papers until the kittens were neutered. She said I forced him to sign a scrap of paper and held him ransom until he did!!! So now he refuses to keep contact.  I've never heard such rubbish in my life. Most breeders I know do the same. All my other kitten owners never had a problem


Did he complain at the time, no I bet not...............
Nearly all breeders keep the registration papers back till proof of neutering unless already neutered by the breeder.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

No, he did'nt, but he is obviously a mammys boy, he sided with her, saying I refused to let him out the house until he signed the agreement!! He is a grown man and it was only me here!! If you saw the size of him to me. He knew from when he put his deposit down on the 1st one what I ask for in potential owners, even asking a couple of weeks later to buy a second kitten in the litter. I just can't beleive how anybody could say such things. I bent over backwards to help him with any questions he had, even letting him visit the kittens when he asked, being as they lived close. The owners of the other kittens are shocked at his behaviour, they even got legal advice for me from a friend of theirs to put my mind at rest, as his mother threatened to take me to court!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> No, he did'nt, but he is obviously a mammys boy, he sided with her, saying I refused to let him out the house until he signed the agreement!! He is a grown man and it was only me here!! If you saw the size of him to me. He knew from when he put his deposit down on the 1st one what I ask for in potential owners, even asking a couple of weeks later to buy a second kitten in the litter. I just can't beleive how anybody could say such things. I bent over backwards to help him with any questions he had, even letting him visit the kittens when he asked, being as they lived close. The owners of the other kittens are shocked at his behaviour, they even got legal advice for me from a friend of theirs to put my mind at rest, as his mother threatened to take me to court!!


Out of interest what is the legal position on keeping the registration papers back? It would be good to know if it crops up for anyone else.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*apparantly it's fine as long as you give them a written or printed pedigree, signed by you saying it's accurate. A couple of other breeders have said, it's a bit odd for the mother to be causing so much trouble unless she intended on breeding all along. Without the registration papers she can't do anything as they are still in my name. Well I guess she could, but they wanted cats with full pedigree papers ect. HE told me they were for pet only. It was the son who came here, I've never even met the mother. The kittens were supposed to be his, so god knows where she comes in!!*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *apparantly it's fine as long as you give them a written or printed pedigree, signed by you saying it's accurate. A couple of other breeders have said, it's a bit odd for the mother to be causing so much trouble unless she intended on breeding all along. Without the registration papers she can't do anything as they are still in my name. Well I guess she could, but they wanted cats with full pedigree papers ect. HE told me they were for pet only. It was the son who came here, I've never even met the mother. The kittens were supposed to be his, so god knows where she comes in!!*


They probably were meant to be pets only first until mummy saw pound signs.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, you're probably right Angeli.  *


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at it from the other side of the fence, I can see why people in general might feel unhappy papers are kept back - I'm not saying breeders are wrong to do so but for a lot people it must be odd to hand over a lot of money for a kitten and NOT have the ownership papers at that point 

What do you all do if you sell a kitten for as a show kit/potential show neuter? do you still retain the papers and sign the entry forms etc instead?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We still keep the Reg papers, but I personally give them all the details of the kitten they would need for a show, ie, it's EMS Code and Registration number. They get a pedigree off me anyway, which has the kittens details on it and the new owners name.*


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, you're probably right Angeli.  *


That's a horrible thought  I am so dreading the moment when I have to advertise mine, I am so in love with them and want to keep them all


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I'm not getting any enquiries for my current kittens - I have only one out of 4 spoken for, and am keeping one myself. I did have an enquiry at the weekend from someone who wanted a kitten in about 6 months time! Not much use right now 

with my last litter I could have sold them twice over, 2 of them went abroad and the owners flew over in person to collect.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

This is what I used to do - owners signed an agreement that the kitten would be neutered by 6 months and they had to send me proof signed by their vet, before they got the transfer cert. 
However for the last 5 years my kittens have been neutered prior to leaving me - makes everything so much easier, and no chance of me being conned by someone who wants to breed 



Angeli said:


> Did he complain at the time, no I bet not...............
> Nearly all breeders keep the registration papers back till proof of neutering unless already neutered by the breeder.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Speaking for GCCF, it is fine to do this so long as both parties (you and the buyer) sign an agreement that the papers will be withheld.



Angeli said:


> Out of interest what is the legal position on keeping the registration papers back? It would be good to know if it crops up for anyone else.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I'm not getting any enquiries for my current kittens - I have only one out of 4 spoken for, and am keeping one myself. I did have an enquiry at the weekend from someone who wanted a kitten in about 6 months time! Not much use right now
> 
> with my last litter I could have sold them twice over, 2 of them went abroad and the owners flew over in person to collect.


The recession is a major factor to this probably, many breeders are saying that kitten sales are slow this year. There are also many time wasters out there, people wanting to be added to a kitten list then they change their minds and dont bother to inform you.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Im just wanting to compare notes with the other breeders on here that have kittens for sale at the moment.
> 
> I dont know if it's me being over cautious but I seem to be getting lots of enquiries for my kittens from people that are well out of my area, Surrey, Dorset etc. and particularly London where most of them seem to be from Eastern Europe.
> Im just curious why anyone would choose to come all that way for a kitten, especially considering the added cost of fuel these days.
> ...


Hi Angelina, just thinking out loud here, is it clear from your website or from your ads what part of the country that you live. Wondering if the enquirer isnt clear where you are e.g. if they are only going off your dialing code or something like that  maybe putting West Yorkshire in the ad would be an idea, if they find your website they might not read any page that says where you are based.........Does that make sense


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Speaking for GCCF, it is fine to do this so long as both parties (you and the buyer) sign an agreement that the papers will be withheld.


*Thats what I did, he was fine with it, signed no probs, as did other owners. It's his mother, saying that I forced him to sign and would'nt let him out the house with the kittens!! Nobody is forced to sign anything, if they don't agree to my terms, then I don't sell them the kitten. I only want whats best for them*


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

okay, just a thought that entered my mind while I was reading this thread to do with breeding non-active cats.

This is a 'what if'...

okay so Fred wants to buy a kitten to breed, kittens on the active register are say £500 and kittens on the non active register are say £150... So fred buys to 2 kittens from different breeders, kitten 'a' and kitten 'b'. (costing £300)

Fred takes kitten 'a' to the vet to be spayed, but it is kitten 'b' breeder that recieves the notification that the kitten has been spayed. So kitten 'b' breeder sends out the paperwork believeing kitten to 'b' to have been spayed.

Fred now has one spayed kitten (with no papers) and an un-spayed kitten with papers...

...So is there anything to stop people doing this?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

If the kittens were chipped and idetified by chip no. on the form that the vet had to sign to confirm spaying, wouldn't that be foolproof? (as vet would scan and check the chip no.)
Even so, the only way to stop any nonsense of that sort is to neuter kittens prior to sale.



helz said:


> okay, just a thought that entered my mind while I was reading this thread to do with breeding non-active cats.
> 
> This is a 'what if'...
> 
> ...


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

helz said:


> okay, just a thought that entered my mind while I was reading this thread to do with breeding non-active cats.
> 
> This is a 'what if'...
> 
> ...


The papers received for the original kitten would be marked inactive, so no kittens from the Queen with the inactive papers would be able to be registered with GCCF, but that would not stop everyone from breeding from her anyway I guess. Not all people who breed register their kittens .


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Ah okay, so the papers actually say if they can breed or not, so the new owner wouldn't be able to register.

Yeah I thought about the chip when I was typing, but I get mine chiped when they are spayed.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hi Angelina, just thinking out loud here, is it clear from your website or from your ads what part of the country that you live. Wondering if the enquirer isnt clear where you are e.g. if they are only going off your dialing code or something like that  maybe putting West Yorkshire in the ad would be an idea, if they find your website they might not read any page that says where you are based.........Does that make sense


Yes the West Yorkshire bit is on the 'About me' page and also on the contact page..............and talking of time wasters, a breeder friend of mine took a kitten down to Kings Cross London on the train where the new owner was supposed to pick the kitten up.......she didn't turn up. She had changed her mind on that morning and they had only spoken the evening before. Honestly some people!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

People who'd be dishonest about buying a kitten would not be bothered about registering 

I chip my own kittens and do a few for other breeders - they're done just before they go to new homes.



helz said:


> Ah okay, so the papers actually say if they can breed or not, so the new owner wouldn't be able to register.
> 
> Yeah I thought about the chip when I was typing, but I get mine chiped when they are spayed.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Ah okay, so the papers actually say if they can breed or not, so the new owner wouldn't be able to register.


*Yea, on the FIFe reg certificate it says "no prodgeny to be registered"*


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

...I'll have to hatch another plan then...
...only joking.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha:..D*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

same with GCCF.



Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, on the FIFe reg certificate it says "no prodgeny to be registered"*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

In answer to your original question Angeli, it could be because the price of breed cats/kitts(certainly with meezers) is considerably lower up north and with European countries too,also sometimes they want completely different bloodlines and build etc than whats available to them


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

That sounds about right Kelly, though in defence of the Southerners, have you seen what their vets charge ?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> That sounds about right Kelly, though in defence of the Southerners, have you seen what their vets charge ?


God yes...their medicines and treatments must be goldplated miracles


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> That sounds about right Kelly, though in defence of the Southerners, have you seen what their vets charge ?


Spot on Audrey!!!  We have to fork out little fortunes every time we want a consultation. 

Also, I think the point Kelly made about the different bloodlines is valid too.


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a norwegian forest cat SkoggKat or somet called skog lol. All white , it pulls its hair out im not sure if it ahs a skin problem or it is just what they do becuaes i understand they have two coats for surviving cold norsk winters. 

Also, when i had kittens some people did travel a canny distance, but if its the kitten being in 'transit' for such a long time that worries you then don't let them go, i certainy wouldn't fancy stickin one on a plane.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have a norwegian forest cat SkoggKat or somet called skog lol.


*Don't you know ? They are called NORSK SKOGKATT for someone who has so many cats, it's a bit scarey you don't know the backgrounds to them*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> I have a norwegian forest cat SkoggKat or somet called skog lol. All white , it pulls its hair out im not sure if it ahs a skin problem or it is just what they do becuaes i understand they have two coats for surviving cold norsk winters.
> 
> Also, when i had kittens some people did travel a canny distance, but if its the kitten being in 'transit' for such a long time that worries you then don't let them go, i certainy wouldn't fancy stickin one on a plane.


Excuse me????.............


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> i certainy wouldn't fancy stickin one on a plane.


I have done that three times - two kittens and one adult. Both were short flights though (Ireland twice, Guernsey once). It wasn't very difficult and there were no problems.

Liz


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

i would also travel quite far if i wanted the right cat distance doesnt matter for me


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Same here, if you want the best of your breed to carry the lines on, you quite often have to travel*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Same here, if you want the best of your breed to carry the lines on, you quite often have to travel*


i did 8 hour journeys for my cats!! and i'm also going to czech republic in a few weeks to pick up another (and to heathrow next week to pick up a girl coming from netherlands ) xx


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

Speaking as someone who has just spent a good 6 weeks on the 'phone and trapsing round SE England trying to find my burmese kittens..... we live in South London and I was speaking to breeders in Sussex/Kent/Surrey/Berkshire and they were mostly saying (inc kitten list co-ord.) that there just weren't the kittens available this year. 

Sods law that I look so widely and find the exact colour pairing I wanted (but didn't dare ask for - enough trouble with a boy/girl pairing!) literally down the road.


----------

